# Aire Park Reservations



## tidewatcher (Jul 31, 2021)

Has anyone used this system? Not wild camping but always good to have something up your sleeve if circumstances dictate plus it looks as though a lot of free Aires are being off loaded by the local community to this company as an easy option. Is there an annual fee? Tried on google translate but it got a bit flakey.


----------



## Alec (Jul 31, 2021)

campingcarpark.com......will not use!


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 31, 2021)

There are two companies taking over French Aires.  The best known with the most places is Camping car park.  You buy a card online or at the barrier of their sites.  Costs around €5.  This card lets you in.  You have to load it with € s to get out.  I found their website ok to negiotiate.  You can make reservations if you pay a bit more.
I have not used the other company so have no knowledge of their mode of operation


----------



## 1807truckman (Jul 31, 2021)

We rarely go to France now and when we do will not use this type of aire.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jul 31, 2021)

I have used camping car park without issue. Only if they are at a location I wish to use, Nantes for instance.

I have used the other company Aire Park, but only at St Pierre Quiberon. Their instruction board is purely in French. Pay at the barrier and you get a receipt, a ticket for your window and a paper with a QR code allowing you to enter and leave and re-enter at any time during your paid time. I did have issues getting out and the help button worked well but the staff only spoke French. My French was just about ok for explaining and they remotely opened the barrier. I could not connect on their ‘free wifi’.

They are the company who manufacture many of the Aire Services brand of service pillars, usually recognised as they are fashioned in stainless steel. They also make electronic barriers for entry and exit to car parks and caravan sites etc, so it was only natural that they jump on the camping car park band wagon.

The one in St Pierre Quiberon has doubled in price since they took over. It used to be quite busy but my last 2 visits we were nearly the only van. Their website and systems are poor compared to the camping car park set up.

Davy


----------



## shortcircuit (Jul 31, 2021)

Planning a route south using the Millua bridge I found that the toll charge was virtually the same as staying in town at the Millua aires, now run by the camping car group, so stayed the night in town and very interesting .  Next day it was up the scenic route south and very enjoyable.  Rather than close aires it appears that councils are passing them over and getting some return. The charges are very reasonable and I will use as needed.


----------



## Trotter (Aug 1, 2021)

shortcircuit said:


> Rather than close aires it appears that councils are passing them over and getting some return. The charges are very reasonable and I will use as needed.


This could be _an_ answer to towns, villages in the UK. Passing the buck, and getting a return. But I’d not expect a _reasonable charge _
I am allowed to dream of a camper friendly Britain.


----------



## Annsman (Aug 9, 2021)

tidewatcher said:


> Has anyone used this system? Not wild camping but always good to have something up your sleeve if circumstances dictate plus it looks as though a lot of free Aires are being off loaded by the local community to this company as an easy option. Is there an annual fee? Tried on google translate but it got a bit flakey.


We've used Campingcarpark.com extensively and found it a very good idea. The aires are well maintained and easy to gain entry to. We have the top up card. It's very easy to top up and we haven't had a single issue anywhere in France, pre Covid of course! I'm due to go there in Early Sept and intend to use it then too.


----------

